# small safe...



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

Looknig for sugestions on a small pistol safe for a nitestand type deal...looked at Barska, Gun Vault, and another...saw a few posts on here about Gun Vault, but reviews elsewhere question the product. Got a 6 year old at the house, and she's not nosey, but kids are kids. I'm deployed for a year and the wife needs womething accesable, durable, safe, and preventable to others other than her. Doen't need to be fireproof, but the main point is ease, quality, and keeping the young ones out. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Gun-Storage/Gun-Safes|/pc/104792580/c/104730480/sc/104369580/Stack-On-Quick-Access-Locks/1217837.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fshooting-gun-storage-gun-safes%2F_%2FN-1100213&WTz_l=SEO%3Bcat104369580

saw this one in the cabelas catalog and thinking about getting one with the biometric fingerprint id for my house, just going to see if i can find one a little smaller without the shelf


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a Bulldog Vault. It has a keypad and keyed backup in case the battery goes out. $60 at Mikes when I bought mine. I like it a lot.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

If you have a cabinet to put its in, try Harbor Freight . I bought one big enough for my Judge and Glock for $20, elrctronic key pad with key backup.


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

I recently bought a Barska ($200) after my wife walked in on a burglar with my loaded gun in his pocket. I put my thumb in 10 different ways and recorded it 10 different ways. So far, it always opens first time every time. It is fairly large and will hold several handguns. I plan to put a shelf in mine to double the capacity and bolt it to a wall. It does a lot of beeping so anyone close by will hear you opening it, but that's ok with me. If you ignore the beeping for low battery, there is an unhandy key for getting back in.


----------

